

PandaDoc brings analytics to digital contracts and e-signatures - mikitamikado
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2014/05/02/pandadoc-brings-analytics-digital-contracts-e-signatures-help-close-deals-faster/
Now you know when investors open your decks and what they&#x27;re looking at
======
sbarysiuk
Good for sending your pitch deck for investors...

